# Does Lyft have a sign on bonus for first week like Uber?



## UberYella (May 7, 2016)

When i started uber. As long as i started driving by the first 5 days i got $50 added to my first weeks pay. Does Lyft do anything like this? I didn't have a referral code for Uber. I'm planning on signing up for lyft.

Moderator edit: Welcome to UberPeople.NET, if you like what you have found here you can support our site by using the link below to signup for Lyft and get the new driver bonus.
https://www.lyft.com/drivers/A192K


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey. Lyft just has a new driver referral. They don't offer the first week small incentive like Uber has. Unfortunately


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

The Lyft site shows this referral for both drivers usually:

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214678827


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If you're smart you will start off with one or the other and get the bonus. Then sign up with the other and get their bonus. Then do one or the other.

I didn't think that far ahead when I started out so I only got the Uber bonus.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberYella said:


> When i started uber. As long as i started driving by tge first 5 days i got $50 added to my first weeks pay. Does Lyft do anything like this? I didnt have a referral code for Uber. Im plsnning on signing up for lyft. Like my status and you will have the chance to get ME!! To use ur referral code!


Depending on your market Lyft has new driver bonuses that run anywhere from $10 to $1000. There's also different ride requirements and how long you have to complete the rides for each market.

Columbus is currently $150 for 30 rides in 30 days. There may be different bonus money for your particular Ohio city/market. For instance my market is $200 for 30 in 30, but it's not listed on the referral site.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

I have just completed 30 Lyft rides as of July 3. I had no promo codes, but from what I understand, is that if I signed up thru craigslist, I was covered by their promo code. Is there any bonus for completing 30 Lyft rides in less than 30 days? I'm getting different answers about this. Thanks alot.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Kembolicous said:


> I have just completed 30 Lyft rides as of July 3. I had no promo codes, but from what I understand, is that if I signed up thru craigslist, I was covered by their promo code. Is there any bonus for completing 30 Lyft rides in less than 30 days? I'm getting different answers about this. Thanks alot.


that was just some random dude who posted on craigslist to get the referral bonus, LOL. It's not "craigslist's link". 
review my other posts.

i have mentioned how with Lyft, unlike Uber, anyone can sign up online to become a brand ambassador and then use their brand ambassador code as your promo code. that way both you and they get the bonus.

it kinds of keeps the bonuses in the family.

i had an elderly relative, who didn't even have a driver license, sign up in two minutes to become a Lyft brand ambassador and used her code. then we each got 500 after i finished 50 rides. cool!

two things to note:

1) be sure to use their brand ambassador code and not their passenger code (if you use their passenger code, instead of brand ambassador code, they will only get $50 in ride credits instead of $500 cash bonus).

2) code MUst be entered at the time of sign up. Lyft has no provision to retroactively apply any promo code.

PM me if you want more info on how it works. or better reply here to this thread so others can benefit.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> that was just some random dude who posted on craigslist to get the referral bonus, LOL. It's not "craigslist's link".
> review my other posts.
> 
> i have mentioned how with Lyft, unlike Uber, anyone can sign up online to become a brand ambassador and then use their brand ambassador code as your promo code. that way both you and they get the bonus.
> ...


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

The craigslist ad was to Lyft directly, I did not enter any codes, and none were listed. But, seems like I am screwed then.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

The link should have had an embedded code. Dunno.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

JimS said:


> The link should have had an embedded code. Dunno.


I haven't been doing this long, but it seems from what I see and read, is that these "bonuses" are very flaky.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Kembolicous said:


> I haven't been doing this long, but it seems from what I see and read, is that these "bonuses" are very flaky.


With Lyft, they're not flaky at all. Very reliable.

I got my bonus the same minute I completed my 50th ride. And so did my relative whose code I used.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> With Lyft, they're not flaky at all. Very reliable.
> 
> I got my bonus the same minute I completed my 50th ride. And so did my relative whose code I used.


Man, I hope you're right. Thanks Slim Pete!


----------



## arise (Aug 4, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> that was just some random dude who posted on craigslist to get the referral bonus, LOL. It's not "craigslist's link".
> review my other posts.
> 
> i have mentioned how with Lyft, unlike Uber, anyone can sign up online to become a brand ambassador and then use their brand ambassador code as your promo code. that way both you and they get the bonus.
> ...


i want to sign up, what is your lyft referral link /. u can pm . thanks


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

JimS said:


> The link should have had an embedded code. Dunno.


Well, if that link had an embedded code, it isn't working. Passed 30 rides, nothing, passed 50 rides nothing. How is a new sign up supposed to know about code requirements? The fact that someone that doesn't even drive can collect a bonus, totally pisses me off. They should mention that, as soon as any driver contacts them, that are interested in driving. I just love how these companies doesn't tell you anything.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Kembolicous said:


> Well, if that link had an embedded code, it isn't working. Passed 30 rides, nothing, passed 50 rides nothing. How is a new sign up supposed to know about code requirements? The fact that someone that doesn't even drive can collect a bonus, totally pisses me off. They should mention that, as soon as any driver contacts them, that are interested in driving. I just love how these companies doesn't tell you anything.


Yup, I fully agree these companies should be more transparent. It took me 7 hours of research before I could figure it out. A simple FAQs would have helped tremendously.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Kembolicous said:


> Well, if that link had an embedded code, it isn't working. Passed 30 rides, nothing, passed 50 rides nothing. How is a new sign up supposed to know about code requirements? The fact that someone that doesn't even drive can collect a bonus, totally pisses me off. They should mention that, as soon as any driver contacts them, that are interested in driving. I just love how these companies doesn't tell you anything.


Posting referral codes on craigslist is illegal. Maybe Lyft found out that some fella was posting his code in an embedded link on CL and blocked his account. maybe that's why you didn't get the bonus. Won't hurt to contact them and ask.


----------

